
“On teaching mathematics by” by V.I. Arnold - noch
https://www.uni-muenster.de/Physik.TP/~munsteg/arnold.html
======
chewz
[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/153604/the-arnold-
serre-d...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/153604/the-arnold-serre-debate)

